# MEDI-CAL modifiers



## mad_one80 (Feb 3, 2009)

hi! does anyone know the correct medi-cal modifiers for ASC coding?  we were using the ZM modifier but now being denied....should i be using AG instead?  
we havent had much medi-cal claims....so not very familiar withthe modifiers required from asc coding...plus, im new to asc coding!  any help is appreciated!!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 4, 2009)

I can look into this a little further if you give me a scenario where you think you would need the modifier, also remember that all X Y and Z modifiers and codeds were deleted in 02 I believe was the year and can no longer be used.


----------



## EARREYGUE (Feb 4, 2009)

Here are the sites you can look up for modifiers for Medi-cal. Hope they help.



http://files.medi-cal.ca.gov/pubsdoco/publications/masters-mtp/part2/modifused_m00o03o04o11.doc

http://files.medi-cal.ca.gov/pubsdoco/publications/masters-mtp/part2/modif_m00o02o03o04o11.doc


http://files.medi-cal.ca.gov/pubsdo...p_m00o02o03o04o07o09o11a02a04a05a06a08v00.doc


----------



## mad_one80 (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks...those are the same links i have for Medi-cal...we've been billing out the ZM or ZN modifiers along with the colonoscopies before for supplies/drugs, depending on the anesthesia used...but not is denied...not sure if it changed since it's now 2009...i havent found any updated info on it... i guess i'll call there telephonic c/s # and wait for 5 hours on hold/transfer!    thanks though!


----------

